# Jupiter Ascending (2014)



## Sanity Check (Mar 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fOvITFK98gg[/YOUTUBE]

Wachowski Bros latest project.

.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 27, 2014)

i'm always willing to give Sc-Fi and Fantasy a shot...I'll watch. If nothing else it's pretty.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2014)

Mila Kunis was awful in Oz.  She worries me more than Tatum to tell you the truth.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2014)

Spoiler: Sean Bean gets killed by the dragon


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2014)

Newest trailer looks much better than before, but Mila Kunis just isn't very good in a role like this. She's really hurting my interest in this film.

The Wachowski's a great visual sci-fi filmmakers, but if I have to experience the story from Kunis's poor acting, it will really take me out of the film. Tatum is a bit better, but the casting for the two leads could have been better.

Will watch with great trepidation, but hoping it will be good.



> Wachowski Bros


They're not the Wachowski Bros anymore. Just The Wachowski's. Andy & Lana Wachowski.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this film for 2 reasons. 

1) Wachowski brothers
2) Sean Bean


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks fucking horrendous. And that's coming from the biggest Wachowski siblings fan on this board.

If it turns out to be a good film, that would be an extremely pleasant surprise. But this looks derivative on so many levels.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t4ZzMkDLjWI[/YOUTUBE]

Better than the previous trailers but the movie still looks pretty bad.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 29, 2014)

lol the only reason i care about this is gambit, don't want tatums rep to tank if this movie flops.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2014)

i've grown to like Tah-tuhm in recent movies...he's got his charm.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2014)

ALL actors look/sound garbage.

Film looks stunning.

Story sounds very interesting.

It's a sci-fi fairy tale.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 3, 2014)

I like Tatum, he's funny.


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 4, 2014)

While it looks visually great, I am afraid it is going to be one mess of a movie. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Spoiler: Sean Bean gets killed by the dragon



I cant stop laughing at your sig


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2014)

Psychic said:


> I like Tatum, he's funny.


Too bad this isn't a comedy.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems this movie didn't really please the critics 

Anyone gonna check it out tomorrow?


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be giving it a shot just to see the world theycreated.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Heard it had awesome visuals though


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I heard cgi porn is good.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2015)

Why does this say "2014"...this hasn't come out yet has it?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2015)

This movie is going to be the biggest flop of the year.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2015)

Doubt it will be a bigger flop than Blackhat 

I'm intrigued enough and have enough love for Mila Kunis to go and see it eventually.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why does this say "2014"...this hasn't come out yet has it?



It was supposed to come out in 2014 but was delayed.

Jeff, you never know.  It could end up failing pretty badly.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope this makes no money and the Wichowskis stop getting hundreds of millions to make shitty sci fi crap. They need to stay away from blockbuster filmmaking for a while to get back to their roots a bit i thinks.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the Wichowskis should make an animated film, and stick to animated films exclusively.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

I doubt they'll be handed another big blockbuster budget if this fails, one too many flops.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> It was supposed to come out in 2014 but was delayed.
> 
> Jeff, you never know.  It could end up failing pretty badly.



I'll trust the expert in failing


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2015)

Was thinking of watching this today. Then I thought I had better things to do and waste my money on

Maybe next week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2015)

I saw it and thought it was pretty mediocre.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I'll trust the expert in failing





I had low expectations going into this movie but even then I was letdown to be honest.  Some of the technology was cool I suppose and some planets looked nice but that was about it for me.  

Everything else was underdeveloped or downright terrible. 

2/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2015)

A re-occuring issue I have with the Wachowski's is that their dialogue is so overwritten, often being cluttered with too much dense information that the movie never bothers to do anything with. This has been a flaw since the days of "The Matrix", but instead of fixing it, they just have people lampshade it in the film.


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2015)

Basically what ^those guys said.

Movie was mediocre. Special effects were nice but the casting, acting, and plot were all horrible. 

2/5


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 7, 2015)

I heard the opening weekend BO is looking pretty bad for this.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2015)

The movie was just awful... Why on earth did they had such low-tech style mixed with high-tech, also was the movie serious or not because some of the makeup of the aliens was worse than sci-fis that came out in the 70s or even 80s... I mean come on you have such advanced tech and yet you have a guy with artificial eye that looks so fake and a cyberpunk girl with blue hair. Was it supposed to be a serious sci-fi or boredrline fantasy/space opera


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it ok to officially hate Eddie Redmayne after this. Akways wanted a legit reason besides his punchable face.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 7, 2015)

Sucks, cause this was one of the few movies I was actually looking forward to. I read the online critics opinions of it, but I honestly trust (some of) the members opinions on this forum more as some have similar tastes in films. 

Sadly enough I think I'm reaching that point where I'm getting burned out on Hollywood films.


----------



## kire (Feb 7, 2015)

Darth said:


> Basically what ^those guys said.
> 
> Movie was mediocre. Special effects were nice but the casting, acting, and plot were all horrible.
> 
> 2/5




well so much for watching this movie..


----------



## TGM (Feb 9, 2015)

This movie was nothing more than a steaming piece of dog shit. Here's my full blown rant on it:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2015)

Why was this delayed?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 9, 2015)

apparantly reshoots.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2015)

No they said it was to fix the sfx.

Anyway the worst parts of the film were Mila Kunis as expected. Both her and her character were terrible. Useless & terrible.

Tatum's gravity sky walker boots were amazing.

The script was just awful.

But I think it could have been great if someone else wrote it using their original ideas.

Interviews with an actor revealed they wanted it to seem kinda campy and over the top.

They clearly were trying to create like an anime.

They should do animated films and work with other writers, but they can still direct.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 9, 2015)

So can i legit hate Eddie Redmayne now ??


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 9, 2015)

Sure go ahead, dude creeps me out.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> So can i legit hate Eddie Redmayne now ??


No. He just did hat he was told.


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2015)

So is it safe to say the Wachowskis lost their edge ever since The Matrix? Assuming they ever had one?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 9, 2015)

Absolutely


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 9, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Sure go ahead, dude creeps me out.



Oh that is just sublime. I'll go and start talking shit on twitter now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> So is it safe to say the Wachowskis lost their edge ever since The Matrix? Assuming they ever had one?



I think they're like M. Night and Zack Snyder in a way in that they have various strengths and weaknesses, with their 'good movies' being the perfect alignment where their strengths stand out while their weaknesses aren't as noticeable. Their failures tend to be the opposite. 

Admittedly the Wachowski's are better than either of those two, but I think the same logic applies. They aren't great filmmakers. They just happened to make a good movie. It's not even really a matter of luck as much as it was a mix of circumstances, creative energy, skill and being in tune with what audiences want.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 10, 2015)

I will probably watch it just to waste my time.


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2015)

Well if you wanna see cool space battles and badass lizard aliens, then yeah it has great eyecandy value.

Don't expect anything more than that though.


----------



## mihawkzoro (Feb 13, 2015)

actually i just watched It too Jupiter Ascending it is just like Matrix but with no story there were some good chasing scene like the one in Chicago where Mila Kunis was saved by Caine from Assassins. if you haven't watched it yet here they are giving off the movie you can also watch it online.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw it cause of Mila Kunis but her character wasn't good nor was the storyline. The cg was ok though.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2015)

Those gravity boots were beautiful to be honest.


----------

